# Gibt es ein PlugIn für diesen Glanzeffekt?



## HighCut (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

da ich diesen Effect recht schön finde, und es doch recht nervig ist, ihn "zu Fuß" zu bauen, frage ich mich, ob es dafür nicht ein Plug-In oder dergeleich gibt.







Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Nikolaus


----------



## Michael Och (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich kenne zwar kein Plugin, aber so könnte man es machen:


Dort wo der Glanz sein soll eine Auswahl erstellen.
Pipette über die "Normalfarbe" und klicken, in den Farbbereich wechseln und dort ein paar "Nionsen/Farbstufen" (schreibt man das so?) herunter gehen.
Mit der neuen Farbe die ausgewählte Fläche füllen, eventuell noch einen gauschen Weichzeichner verwenden.

Ich hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig.

MfG - Michael


----------



## HighCut (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

danke für den Beitrag. So könnte es sicherlich gehen, ist aber eine Menge arbeit. Das scheint ja auch ein Effect zu sein, der zur Zeit große Beliebtheit hat. Ich habe auf vielen Seiten einen solchen Glanzeffekt in Menüs, Logos und Schriftzügen gesehen. 

Aber wie das halt so ist, selbst machen ist wohl der bessere Weg ;-)

Danke nochmal,

Nikolaus


----------

